
Steve Wozniak says he may be “patient zero” for coronavirus in US - RayMan1
http://alugy.com/coronavirus/steve-wozniak-says-he-may-be-patient-zero-for-coronavirus-in-us/
======
tabtab
Woz is a known prankster. Take with a grain of salt. Pranks are how he and S.
Jobs got to know each other well.

My favorite of theirs is a box to mess with the college TV's reception.
Students in the TV room were used to fiddling with the rabbit-ears antenna to
get better reception. Using their interference gizmo, The Steves would "train"
the students to make strange movements with the antenna to get better
reception. Once they had so much fun getting students to dance on whim that
they gave themselves away by laughing too hard.

Having grown up with rabbit-ear antennas I can relate. Finicky things they
were.

~~~
vikramkr
This wouldn't be a "prank," it would just be a lie. And it's not the sort of
thing your average rational smart person would lie about either

~~~
downerending
It's clearly something that no one could know, nor would it make a whit of
difference if they could know. It's a lame joke. Laugh. Or don't laugh.

